# 'qoj8b' keeps popping up in the search bar



## Jorean (Jul 31, 2010)

Recently I was reading a book and sudenly the search bar popped open with "qoj8b" written in it and my K3 started acting possessed. I tried hitting delete and then "qoj8b" would start repeating in the search bar and it would go back pages. I tried turning it completely on and off and not only am I still having the problem, but now my screensavers and all other images look all faint and the Kindle is going very slow. My Kindle was fully chargd too... in case that matters....

I'm guessing the best bet is so call Amazon, but wondering if anyone else encountered this before?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Did you use the slider switch to turn the Kindle off and on, or did you do a proper restart via the Menu or by holding the slider switch until the Kindle rebooted? A proper restart should fix things.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

odd question-  is it a wi-fi only kindle? is your wi-fi on?  i'm wondering if the kindle was picking up a hack attempt.


----------



## Jorean (Jul 31, 2010)

scarlet said:


> odd question- is it a wi-fi only kindle? is your wi-fi on? i'm wondering if the kindle was picking up a hack attempt.


I have a 3G and have the wifi off so the battery lasts longer.

And to answer the other persons question, I did completely turn it off and on again. It didn't solve the problem. But thank you.

I googled what was happening and found saw that somene was twittering about how their Kindle was doing the exact same thing. So at least I'm not alone with the issue.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Jorean said:


> And to answer the other persons question, I did completely turn it off and on again. It didn't solve the problem. But thank you.


And as I said in my post, turning it on and off again is not the same thing as a _restart_, and will not have the same affect.


----------



## Jorean (Jul 31, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> And as I said in my post, turning it on and off again is not the same thing as a _restart_, and will not have the same affect.


Sorry. Let me rephrase that then since I didn't explain myself clearly. Yes I went to the menu and did a restart. It didn't help. But thank you anyways for taking the time to respond.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazon Kindle customer service: 1-866-321-8851

More CS information: How do I contact customer service?


----------



## Jorean (Jul 31, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> Amazon Kindle customer service: 1-866-321-8851
> 
> More CS information: How do I contact customer service?


Thank you for your help. I called them and they had me restart it again and it then froze so I will be getting my replacement in the next day or so.


----------

